# Saved by TUG



## Dennyha (Jun 28, 2013)

My wife and I own at Disney.  We recently toured the HGVC unit at Anderson Ocean Club.  Myrtle Beach has a special place in our hearts.  Anyway, we decided to bite and signed up for a bi-annual 3400 point contract.  I made sure to ask about the length of the recisssion period (5 days), and they were straight forward about it.  So as soon as we got home, I did the reseach, and decided to excercise my right to rescind.  But we decided that we really do want to vacation at the Anderson Ocean Club.  After the research, I decided it didn't really matter where we owned, as we would not likely use the home week advantage.  After some looking, we entered into a re-sale contract for 5000 points each year at SeaWorld.  We are waiting for ROFR, and I figure if it gets exercised, we'll look again.  If it doen't get exercised, we'll get a good deal ($3000).  Thanks to TUG, I feel we're in a much better place.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 28, 2013)

Congratulations.  Enjoy it.


----------



## Blues (Jun 28, 2013)

Always love to hear success stories.  Yes, enjoy your membership.

-Bob


----------



## ricoba (Jun 29, 2013)

thanks for sharing and enjoy!


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks so much for the positive post.
It's nice to hear a success story for a change.
.
.


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jul 3, 2013)

Also, saved by TUG (yet again).  

Cancelled on Bay Club purchase now waiting on response for a LV Strip property.....fingers crossed.


----------



## GTLINZ (Jul 3, 2013)

Dennyha said:


> My wife and I own at Disney.  We recently toured the HGVC unit at Anderson Ocean Club.  Myrtle Beach has a special place in our hearts.  Anyway, we decided to bite and signed up for a bi-annual 3400 point contract.  I made sure to ask about the length of the recisssion period (5 days), and they were straight forward about it.  So as soon as we got home, I did the reseach, and decided to excercise my right to rescind.  But we decided that we really do want to vacation at the Anderson Ocean Club.  After the research, I decided it didn't really matter where we owned, as we would not likely use the home week advantage.  After some looking, we entered into a re-sale contract for 5000 points each year at SeaWorld.  We are waiting for ROFR, and I figure if it gets exercised, we'll look again.  If it doen't get exercised, we'll get a good deal ($3000).  Thanks to TUG, I feel we're in a much better place.



If you get your unit, congratulations! If not, you may want to consider a PLAT 1BR package at SeaWorld - you will save a little on MFs and have about the same number of points. The upfront cost should not be that different - anyway, something to consider...


----------



## semicycler (Jul 8, 2013)

GTLINZ said:


> ...you may want to consider a PLAT 1BR package at SeaWorld - you will save a little on MFs and have about the same number of points.



Correct.  The points are nearly the same.

1 bd plat = 4800 pts, higher buy in cost, lower annual mf's
2 bd gold = 5000 pts, lower buy in cost, higher annual mf's

The cost savings all depends upon how long you intend to hold the property.  If 10+ years then the platinum package tends to be better.


----------



## Dennyha (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks for the advice.  I learned about the MF's of the Platinum versus the Gold after we made the offer.  It's not a big enough deal to back out of the deal, but I will take it into account if the current deal falls through.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 15, 2013)

*Maintenance Fee Comparison*

For those still looking....

*SeaWorld 1BR Platinum (OVS II) - 4800 HGVC points*
2013 Operating Fee 01/01/13 $446.66
2013 Reserve Fee 01/01/13 $115.73
Real Estate Taxes 01/01/13 $107.29
Total Current Balance:  $669.68

2012 Operating Fee 01/01/12 $437.14 
2012 Reserve Fee 01/01/12 $133.45 
Real Estate Taxes 01/01/12 $94.98 
Total Current Balance: $665.57 

2011 Operating Fee 01/01/11 $431.31 
2011 Reserve Fee 01/01/11 $99.24 
Real Estate Taxes 01/01/11 $143.39 
Total Current Balance: $674.94

*SeaWorld 2BR Gold (OVS II) - 5000 HGVC points*
2013 Operating Fee 01/01/13 $623.90 
2013 Reserve Fee 01/01/13 $161.66 
Real Estate Taxes 01/01/13 $99.34 
Total Current Balance: $884.90 

2012 Operating Fee 01/01/12 $610.60
2012 Reserve Fee 01/01/12 $186.39 
Real Estate Taxes 01/01/12 $78.11 
Total Current Balance: $875.10 

2011 Operating Fee 01/01/11 $602.46
2011 Reserve Fee 01/01/11 $138.62 
Real Estate Taxes 01/01/11 $117.16 
Total Current Balance: $858.24 

_Normally Platinum Season cost more to buy than Gold Season but I really haven't been watching HGVC prices lately. 
NOTE: Judy's website currently shows $4K for Seaworld two bedroom Gold (5,000 points annually) and $6K for SeaWorld one bedroom Platinum (4,8000 points annual) but these are asking prices._


----------



## dunwu (Jul 15, 2013)

I have the impression that Anderson Ocean Club can only be booked by owners and elite members, not available for club reservation. Wrong?


----------



## cardinal93 (Jul 15, 2013)

Not true.

I see plenty of avaibility online for booking.

Hope that helps.


----------



## cardinal93 (Jul 15, 2013)

Here is an interesting analysis on maintenance fees:

1. A 1-bedroom platinum unit in Seaworld is cheaper overall (maint fee + tax) than a similar one in Vegas.

2. A 2-bedroom platinum unit in Seaworld is more expensive overall (maint fee + tax) than a similar one in Vegas.

3. A gold season 2-bedroom unit in Seaworld pays about 44 dollars less/year in property taxes than a platinum season 2-bedroom unit in Seaworld.

Here are my takeaways (if you subscribe to points are points and don't care about your home week resort advantage):

A. If buying platinum 1 bedroom, buy in Seaworld if initial purchase price is same as Las Vegas resorts.

B. If buying platinum 2 bedroom, buy in Vegas if price is same.

C. when comparing 2 different resorts with different purchase prices and maintenance fees, just multiply the maintenance fee difference x 12 years (or whatever your holding period to evaluate is) and see if it's greater or less than the difference in purchase price, then go with the one with where the total purchase price + years of maintenance fees is lowest.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 15, 2013)

That is a very nice resort in N. Myrtle Beach.  Great story an good luck.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 15, 2013)

Something to keep in mind when comparing maintenance fees...... 

When a developer is still selling in a resort, the maintenance fees may be temporarily subsidized by the developer during the active sales period and are subject to go up when the HOA takes over.

HGVC is currently subsidizing the MF's for Parc Soleil, Las Vegas Strip, Grand Waikikian, Kings Land and West 57th.


----------



## Dennyha (Jul 22, 2013)

Well, it looks like we're clear of the ROFR issue, so we should be HGVC members within the next month or so.  

Included in the sale was our paying the 2013 maintenance fees and taxes, and we get the 2013 points (5000 points).  What are our options?  I understand that I can pay to "rescue" them into next year.  Can I convert them to HHonors points?  Any other options?  I'm guessing it may be too late to use them still this year.
Thanks


----------



## PassionForTravel (Jul 22, 2013)

When you get your account all setup you can check the availability for 2013 if you don't find what you are looking for then I'd rescue them. Actually unless you are going to use them all in 2013 I'd rescue them first it's only $69 and then if you need to cancel the 2013 reservation the points will go back to 2014 rescued rather than 2013 and incur a second rescue fee.

Ian


----------



## Dennyha (Jul 23, 2013)

If I rescue the 5000 points from 2013, I'll have 10000 points to use in 2014.  Is that too many to use?  I guess I could always rescue what I don't use into the following year, and slowly work off the extra 500 points over the following years.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Jul 23, 2013)

I know I could use 10k points in a year. That would only be 1 1/2 weeks in a 2 bd or two weeks in a 1 bd in platinum season at the resort you wanted to go to (anderson) or you would have the points to try out the premium category rooms.

Ian


----------



## Dennyha (Jul 23, 2013)

Ian,
Thanks for the help.  I appreciate it.
Denny


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 23, 2013)

Congratulations, Dennyha!!!

We usually deposit our points into the next year.  That gives us additional flexibility if we want to cruise.  We used HGVC for a Panama Canal Cruise earlier this year and will be using MVC for a timeshare vacation in Willliamsburg later on this year.


----------

